# Family picture



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

dunno why i like this picture so much. Its a family shot lmao, that pleco u can barly see i just got. And there is a salfin barb in the pic but hard to see.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice what tank u got that in


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i have them in an 85 gallon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

some very nice looking dempsey you have there


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

nice background


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hahah im hoping to change it this weekend to all black.


----------

